# Cure for Weber kettle leg drop!



## wade (Aug 14, 2014)

Those of you with Weber kettles will know that the legs attach to the body through a push fit connection into round brackets fixed to the body. Unfortunately after they have been used for a while the fit tends to get a little loose resulting in one or more of the legs dropping out as the BBQ is being moved - especially when being wheeled over uneven terrain. I have tried a number of ways over the years to tighten up the fit - including re-pinching the bracket together with grips and by drilling a hole and putting a nut and bolt through the bracket and leg. The most effective method I have found is to use Jubilee clips but these tend to look a little unsightly. Does anyone else suffer from this problems on their older Webers and if so have you come up with any fiendishly clever ways to overcome it?

Cheers

Wade


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 14, 2014)

I usually use 7/16 self drilling screws, they're used in metal stud framing. A little dab of black paint and you'll never notice them.


----------



## wade (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Cliff

Maybe the paint will make the difference but when I tried to use the bolts on one of my old Webers it caused the bracket to rust through quite quickly afterwards. I did not put on any additional rust protection though.


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 14, 2014)

[h1]VersaChem Mega Black - O.E.M. High-Temp Silicone Gasket Maker[/h1]
Can be found online and at auto parts stores. Excellent high temp adhesive and you don't have to drill holes.


----------

